# Is DAE good for exchanging Starwood?



## Carol C (Nov 28, 2015)

I don't really need Starwood to Starwood priority and would like to try depositing both sides of my Sheraton Broadway Plantation lockoff with DAE or another alternative to II. II exchange fees going up and up...like RCI too greedy these days. So has anyone owning Starwood  had luck using DAE and how is the ease of making the deposit? Thx in advance!


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 29, 2015)

Have you gone to the DAE website to see if the type and quality of inventory that they offer will meet your needs?  That is where I'd start.


----------



## WinniWoman (Nov 29, 2015)

Why don't you just try using them WITHOUT depositing your week first? 

Just sign up for free membership. Look at the inventory and if you see something you want to use call and exchange. You don't have to deposit first.

I do this with all the independent exchange companies- I search them all and whoever has something I want is the one I call for that unit! 

If you like using them and if you exchange a lot then you could always upgrade your membership.


----------

